# uk electricians fight with bosses over 35%pay cut



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

lads the uk electrical industry is expierencing a trade union revolution from depleted union number and blacklisted stewards. the employers ripped up our major agreements they thought we were on our knees. well we had enough and we are making a stand see below

stay strong brothers ..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcz0atgIfmk&feature=player_detailpage


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaRNFzGhT2k&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JCoJrnrgMs&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I read about that yesterday.
I hope you guys stick it up the companies rears. 35% pay cuts, that's outrageous! If they demanded that here, we would be called greedy for not excepting. I'm really starting to not care what outsiders think of us anymore.:no:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Screw Balfour Beatty, I am on a bb job right now and they're imbeciles.


----------



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

be careful if you are working for balfour beaty they have ruined thousands of good union mens lives they were the biggest union blacklisters in the uk 

yes they collected a secret data base on union men then saw their removal from the construction industry which cost these men there homes and familys. they are probably already exporting that practice to you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUMYCP9SnLM&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

latest action of sparks

Sparks national day of action: police run ragged all over London 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUaA3dBuZWs&feature=related


----------



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

Construction electricians brought their campaign of defiance to the home of one of the 'Dirty Seven' contractors in London on 23 November. Over 150 sparks marched from their morning protest at Kings Cross to the headquarters of Gratte Brothers and occupied the foyer of the office for over an hour.
Grattes is one of the companies looking to withdraw from the Joint Industry Board (JIB) national agreement with Unite which will lead to de-skilling. This will cut many electricians' wages by up to 35% by lowering rates to £10 an hour on the new BESNA contracts. This came a day after it was revealed that top executives in Britain have seen their income rise by an incredible 49%.
Grattes is the company whose Cannon Street site manager infamously told one of the sparks a few weeks ago: "If it was up to me, I'd pay them £1 an hour"! Angry electricians shouted at managers telling them to explain why they are slashing their wages but they just stood silent on the stairs. In fact one of them asked: "What is the JIB?"!
This is the latest protest in an incredible campaign of rank-and-file construction workers that is now into its fourth month. Over the last few weeks it has escalated into stoppages at sites in London and nationally, including at the West Burton and Ratcliffe power stations in the East Midlands and at Corus on Teesside.


----------



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

Sparks Unofficial action shuts down Balfour Beatty sites all over the UK 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VmXC3ZyKiEE

All power to the Rank and File


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well i'm unsure of UK laws Sparky, but here we've seen companies like BB just close up, and reopen under another name non union ......

~CS~


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> well i'm unsure of UK laws Sparky, but here we've seen companies like BB just close up, and reopen under another name non union ......
> 
> ~CS~


Name one.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Toyota also drew fire when it closed down a 25-year-old plant in Fremont, Calif., called New United Motor Manufacturing Inc. The plant, also called Nummi, was a joint venture with General Motors Co. that employed 4,700. 
But GM pulled out of the project after it filed for bankruptcy protection last summer. Toyota said it could not afford to run the operation alone. Last month, it agreed to sell the plant to Tesla Motors Inc., a Silicon Valley startup that plans to build high-end electric cars at the site. 
Toyota's decision to build Corollas at Blue Springs, a nonunion facility, drew fire from the United Auto Workers union on Thursday. 
*UAW President Bob King told union members at the UAW national convention that Toyota transferred Corolla assembly from the union-covered Nummi plant to Mississippi "just to get lower wages and benefits."*


http://www.sodahead.com/united-stat...kers-lets-hear-it-for-toyot/question-1067327/

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.mcspotlight.org/campaigns/tactics/unionall.html

*USA* 

Chigago 1978:
In one store, a majority of McDonalds workers joined a union. The company then took legal action to stop recognition of the union unless they could get a majority in the 8 stores run by the franchisee.
Detroit 1980:
After workers in a store joined a union the company organised a visit by a top base-ball star, staff disco, and 'McBingo' prior to elections for union representation.
Arkansas 1983:
The UFCW union, which was interested in recruiting McDonald's workers, was involved in a union dispute at a chicken processing plant supplying McDonalds. The union lauched a boycott of McDonald's 'McNuggets' and picketed many stores. Mr Stein spent up to 0% of a whole year fighting the union's campaign.
Philadelphia 1989:
McDonalds stores in Philadelphia were independantly surveyed and accused of having racist differential wage rates between the inner-city stores (mostly black workers) and the suburbs (mostly white workers). Mr Stein had intervened and believed the campaig to be a union recruitment effort.
~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Factory and farm closings, reorganizations and relocations *that are specifically designed to eliminate union presence or send a message that “unions force factories to close.” The same facility often reopens with new non-union employees miles away. Learn about Russell workers in Honduras.
 http://www.ilrf.org/end-violence-against-trade-unions

~CS~


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Name one.


 He can't :whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You said you WERE union and no you are open shop....YOUR WORKERS. I think you, yourself are still union?


There must be a reason?


----------



## uk spark (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eRB9DjmhBHg
 
please watch, copy and send to all your
contacts how about seeing if we can get this one up to 10,000 and make it a xmas viral hit? 


thanks

uk spark


----------

